

Gyroscope-based smartphone keylogging attack - Garbage
http://hackaday.com/2011/08/18/gyroscope-based-smartphone-keylogging-attack/

======
sp332
Posted yesterday: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891722>

